# National Haunters Convention 2011



## grimghost

Is anyone going? The wife and I will be there the whole long weekend.
Would be cool to get together with you guys

http://www.nationalhauntersconvention.com


----------



## Spooky1

Roxy and I are planning on being there on Saturday.


----------



## stagehand1975

I want to go and I took Friday off for the haunt tour. I am just happening to be a little broke these days.


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Hauntcast will once again be represeting at the NHC this year.

Denny & I will be lurking around Thursday night, and hanging at the Hauntcast booth on Friday and Saturday. Stop by for your free hug from Denny and be sure to keep us from dehydrating.


----------



## RoxyBlue

I'll take a free hug from Denny AND you any day, JT


Hmmm, don't know if I can help with that dehydrating part, though.....


----------



## Spooky1

Johnny Thunder said:


> Hauntcast will once again be represeting at the NHC this year.
> 
> Denny & I will be lurking around Thursday night, and hanging at the Hauntcast booth on Friday and Saturday. Stop by for your free hug from Denny and be sure to keep us from dehydrating.


No offense, JT, but I preferred the hug from Shelly last year.


----------



## Joiseygal

I am going to go on Saturday! I want to meet up with Foxy Roxy and her hubby. I also want to meet the Bloodshed Bros.  Of course last but not least Johnny Thunder and Denny!


----------



## Devil

I would like to go on Saturday


----------



## Joiseygal

Hey Mark I was going to go with Jay from our Make and Take group, but I'm still waiting to see if he will be able to make it. We were going to split the cost of the travel cost. If you want to join us than you are more than welcome to come. PM me and I will give you more details.


----------



## Johnny Thunder

The more the merrier.

And better chance for free drinks so please come.


----------



## Devils Chariot

I'll be there for the whole weekend.


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

We will be there the whole weekend! looking forward to seeing everyone


----------



## Denhaunt

Johnny Thunder said:


> Hauntcast will once again be represeting at the NHC this year.
> 
> Denny & I will be lurking around Thursday night, and hanging at the Hauntcast booth on Friday and Saturday. Stop by for your free hug from Denny and be sure to keep us from dehydrating.


Yep, the hugs are free but you'll have to pay for the good stuff 

looking forward to seeing some old faces and I'm really excited to meet some of the folks I missed last year as well as the newcomers.


----------



## HauntCast

*Hauntcast at NHC*

Hauntcasts Scream Team members Johnny Thunder and Denny will be at the National Haunt Con Friday and Saturday. We are raffling off one of Denny's Pumpkin Thief props and a sculpt. Any one who buys a one year subscription to Hauntcast at the show gets $5 worth of raffle tickets. I think JT is working the glory hole as well.


----------



## GhoulishCop

Looks like I've been convinced to attend as well, on Saturday anyway. Since both Joiseygal and FrightGuy are going, I figured I'd tag along too. Looking forward to my first haunt con.

Rich


----------



## RoxyBlue

Okay, everyone, synchronize your watches, meet at the HauntCast booth at 1:30PM, and show JT and Denny some love - or beer


----------



## Joiseygal

I'm so glad that we have a plan to meet! I already have plans to meet Devils Chariot, Foxy Roxy and her handsome bo, IMU and the Bloodshed Brothers. Oh and of course JT and Denny who will be at the meeting spot!


----------



## Devil

add me in HauntCast booth at 1:30PM


----------



## Devil

WOW..! Just got back from National Haunters Convention and I had a great time. This was my first haunters convention and I saw so many new things. I also meet some really nice people from the forum..! I will post pics soon.


----------



## GhoulishCop

Awesome time! My first real Halloween/Haunt con and it was fun. Glad I got to meet a bunch of my fellow haunters and haunting luminaries. A photo from the Hauntcast booth:










In the pic (L-R): HalloweenZombie, GrimGhost, the Bloodshed Brothers, Johnny Thunder, JoiseyGal, GhoulishCop, Spooky1, RoxyBlue, IMU, Devil (Front Row, kneeling): Denhaunt, FrightGuy. (Not Pictured) DevilsChariot (showed up later).

Thanks for a good time everyone. Enjoyed it and the show.

Rich


----------



## niblique71

Damn... I wanted to go SOOOO bad.... Glad you guys seemed to have fun.... I really wanted to meet spooky and Roxy as well as JT and Many others...


----------



## Devil




----------



## GhoulishCop

Some more pics from the show:














































Rich


----------



## FRIGHTGUY

Awesome meeting everyone that came! I had a blast and it was great putting some faces to names. I hope to do it again soon. I will post my pictures and video soon but for now I need some sleep...oh and a beer!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Hugs all around to all the HF folks we met there - what a delightful bunch of people you are!

We'll start sorting through the photos and videos in a day or two - also need sleep (but not beer)


----------



## Spooky1

The National Haunter Con was a blast. Glad we had a chance to meet up with lots of forum folks. We'll post pic of the sites and our purchases soon.


----------



## Joiseygal

It was so cool meeting so many people from the Hauntforum.  Everyone is so nice and I could of spent the whole time talking instead of checking out the Convention. Although I did spend a little time walking around looking at Halloween items, so I will upload a video in a couple of days! Oh and guess who won Denhaunt's Pumpkin Thief....ummm should I tell you now or wait until my video is posted???


----------



## RoxyBlue

Spill, spill, Joisey! Who won the pumpkin thief?


Oh wait, had to be you since he called the winners and you left before the drawing:jol:


----------



## Joiseygal

RoxyBlue said:


> Spill, spill, Joisey! Who won the pumpkin thief?
> 
> Oh wait, had to be you since he called the winners and you left before the drawing:jol:


Hey I thought you were sleeping?!?!? I'm sure someone from the Convention will spill the beans before my video comes out. Since I like you so much, I will text you and let you know!


----------



## Spooky1

Here's what we picked up at the NHC.

Shirts & CDs from Midnight Syndicate



















A brain from Anatomy FX and a foam skull and blonde werewolf head from Dream Scape (Dream Scape had some beautiful stuff).


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

Awesome meeting everyone! Heres our videos of the meetup... Vlogs from the remaining 2 days an be viewed on our channel! Enjoy


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

@ghoulishcop Looks like zach and JT are about to kiss


----------



## GhoulishCop

BB,

Damn! Were we at the same convention? I don't recall any caged girls dancing. And I missed the whole Human Centipede set up. Where the heck was that?! I apparently missed the "adult" rooms. I'm going to have to look around _a lot_ more carefully next time.

And yes, there was some definite man-love vibes being sent during those pics.

Rich


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Jealous much? LOL

I heard from the NHC Day 1 vlog something about a "tingle".

Glad I checked out early!


----------



## PirateLady

Glad we decided to go to the NHC this year. Think they had more things I was interested in this year than the year before. We had a blast and met so many nice people from the forum. Nice day trip... See you all on the forum......


----------



## IMU

*The Hauntforum Meetup on Saturday!*

Since there are already group shots of everyone, here are a few of my favorite pics from the convention floor.














































Rest of the album pics NHC 2011 on Saturday.

I also got to meet and speak with Gage Hubberd & Jessica Kramer from the Syfy show - Face Off. Great couple of people as was everyone who gathered at the Hauntcast Booth for the Hauntforum Meetup!


----------



## FRIGHTGUY

Great stuff Spooky1! Where is the mask from?


----------



## RoxyBlue

The Great HauntForum Meet Up being filmed by the dapper Denny.

DSCF4378_FIX by https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/

Love the realistic face and movement on this gothic doll:

MOV03633 by https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/

Animated Dracula coffin:

DSCF4333 by https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/

More creepy dolls

DSCF4388 by https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


----------



## Spooky1

FRIGHTGUY said:


> Great stuff Spooky1! Where is the mask from?


It's from Dream Scape. It's actually not a mask, since it's partially filled. I plan on making a werewolf static prop. They said I could order arms and legs to match.

http://dream-scapestudios.com/index.php


----------



## FRIGHTGUY

Great videos Roxy! I like the mask Spooky, it's great that they have the arms and legs to match it. I liked the Dreamscape booth, they did have a lot of great stuff. It was great to meet everyone we should try to organize a huge Hauntforum meet up/party in the future...I am sure that would be a hard thing to coordinate with everyone living all over but it was so much fun hanging out with everyone.


----------



## grimghost

It was great meeting you guys at the NHC. With working the Hauntcast booth only got a few photos. Will pst them in a couple days.


----------



## FRIGHTGUY

Hey all!

Here is a link to a little write up I did on the con as well as my pictures. I will have a review video and walkthrough video posted some time this week.
http://grimlockmanor.blogspot.com/2011/05/national-haunters-convention-pictures.html


----------



## debbie5

BBros- what is that thing that you bought for $25 called, and where did u buy it?


----------



## IMU

debbie5 said:


> BBros- what is that thing that you bought for $25 called, and where did u buy it?


I think that is called a Flash cracker and Frightprops had them at thier NHC convention table. It's loud and would scare the crap out of somebody who wasn't expecting it!


----------



## RoxyBlue

^I vouch for the loudness of that item


----------



## Devil

The Flash crackers are loud but the POW! Stick man thats scare me..!


----------



## HauntCast

Damn, I wish I didn't work and went to the show. 

Thanks to Denny, JT, Jim B and everyone who stopped by the booth.


----------



## Joiseygal

I had a great time! Here is a video I did with footage of the National Haunters Convention!


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Again, great hanging out with my trouble making brother Denny & meeting friends new & old!


----------



## bobzilla

Awesome videos and photos everyone...thanks for sharing


----------



## hauntedkimmy

Too bad I didn't stumble onto this forum BEFORE the NHC, I would have loved to met fellow haunters in the area! Darn it!! I did have a great time at NHC. Did anyone else do the tour? They put on a great show!


----------



## IMU

Last year the meetup was very small ... maybe about 4 or 5 people. This year the 'group' planned it a little better so we had a nice meetup. I'm sure we'll plan another meetup for next year! 



hauntedkimmy said:


> Too bad I didn't stumble onto this forum BEFORE the NHC, I would have loved to met fellow haunters in the area! Darn it!! I did have a great time at NHC. Did anyone else do the tour? They put on a great show!


----------



## Spooky1

Roxy just finished up a slideshow of our visit to the NHC.


----------

